# Happy Birthday BooGirl!!



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*Happy Boo-Day....I mean Birthday, BooGirl!!
Hope you get something sweet!!!
*


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great one!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday BG!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great Happy Birthday BooGirl!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hippity Happity Birthyday, Miss BGkmp.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday BG!!!
Hope you have a great day!!!
.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy B-day!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay Boogal!!!! Have a happy and terrific b-day gal!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday BooGirl!!
have a great day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Steph, even though it's you Birthday, you better behave!!

I do hope it's a great one!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx guys! All I want for my birthday is my MM prop done... Anyone wanna come help me lol....
P.S. I'm alwayz good  :devil:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday - nice to "meet you" last night in chat


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Stephie...I hope it is a great one!!!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday BG


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Boogirls got a Birthday, Boogirls got a Birthday!!!
Have a great day and best wishes!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And a Boo'ful Birthday to youuuuu BooGirl!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your bf takes ya out somewhere nice or at least buys ya something sweet for Halloween! :devil: And that ya have a great evening! :>


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Bday, BooGirl!!!

I'm sending happy b-day wishes your way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bad Girl--hope You Get A New Swirly 
NOW GET THAT MM DONE


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Boo!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

*Happy B-Day Steph*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Boo


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx guys!!! Ya'll rock!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday BOO!!!


----------

